# Motorola Razr Classic Shuts Off After Loading



## joejimm (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks like this phone ( https://my-live-03.slatic.net/p/2/o...-b88d042a0c0948d6c04f3a2331e5b9c4-product.jpg ) Yeah, it's a pretty old phone but last time I used it (which was a year or so ago) it worked fine. Now every time I try opening it it powers up... gets to the main screen where it says "Hello, <Name>" says "Searching for network" or so and then powers off. It won't even turn on if it's not hooked up directly to a power supply. I tried leaving it hooked in all day and it still didn't last any longer. I tried getting a new battery and its the same issue with two different copies of the same phone.

Does anyone have any ideas on what could be causing this? I want to try to fix it but finding any information on anyone who even owned this phone is scarce enough, no less trying to find someone who has the same problem as me.


----------

